

Amazon Mobile Ads API - msie
https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/mobileads.html?ref_=pe_132830_28453530

======
talklittle
There are a few things keeping this from prime time. Hence the "Beta".

2 important points from the FAQ [1]:

Q: Are apps that use the Amazon Mobile Ads API required to be distributed
through the Amazon Mobile App Distribution Program?

A: Yes. Apps that use the Amazon Mobile Ads API must be distributed through
the Amazon Mobile App Distribution Program before they can be distributed
through other Android platforms.

Q: Which regions are supported?

A: The Amazon Mobile Ad Network serves ads to U.S. users.

Also it apparently doesn't play well with AdMob mediation. You have to use
custom code to mediate between Amazon and other ad SDKs [2]. No info about
which mediator SDKs are currently supported.

[1]: <https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/mobileads/faq.html> [2]:
[https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/mobileads/with-other-
sdks.h...](https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/mobileads/with-other-sdks.html)

------
dave1619
Anybody have any idea on what eCPM Amazon can offer on it's mobile ads?

~~~
Ologn
eCPM is a metric I look at, but fill rate is also important. When I use second
tier mobile ad services, the eCPM is often competitive, but my fill rate can
drop from 99% on a big service to <10%. So over 90% of my ad requests go
unfilled...if I was solely using a low (<40%) fill rate service on an app,
even if eCPM was double I'd be losing money.

Even if you can get good, independent mediation with per-service, per-country
settings and good backfill - which itself can be difficult - it can take a
couple of seconds for that second ad backfill to come in, which usually means
a dropoff in clicks.

Whenever I see second tier ad services boasting good eCPM, I always wonder
what their fill rate is, especially if you're app isn't something you'd expect
lots of ads for, like information on cars for people in the USA.

